

Every Entrepreneur's Least Favorite Question - erinbryce
http://blogs.hbr.org/cs/2013/05/every_entrepreneurs_least_favo.html

======
porter
Spending time preparing your answers to these seemingly trivial questions can
have a big impact. "How's it going?", "What do you do?", and "Tell me about
yourself." are three great questions to spend a few hours thinking about. It's
worth it.

------
Swizec
I have recently-ish started experimenting with just sharing one random
personal thing that's on my mind when people ask me how I'm doing. It's much
more interesting, but, you know, kind of hard. You have to open up to people,
be vulnerable, stuff like that. It's scary.

Then again, time and again, research has shown that personal relationships are
built on mutual vulnerability/openness. Can't really expect to have cool
relationships without that.

Really though, it's fun. Try it. Don't be awesome all the time, be human
sometimes too.

